# Top 25 Hottest Women Athletes



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

As Per Universal Sports:  

I think my nod .....based on these pics alone....is Anastasia Ashley...plus besides being a total hottie, she's a surfer so you know she's cool.  

http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=377813.html#fine+09+leading+ladies


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Prefer these....

http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=363193.html#mountain+men+hot+male+skiers

http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=376869.html#top+hottest+male+athletes+2009


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 29, 2009)

Those photos are terrible.


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely not this one! uke:






uke:


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Definitely not this one! uke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

severine said:


> Prefer these....
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=363193.html#mountain+men+hot+male+skiers
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=376869.html#top+hottest+male+athletes+2009



Who's your favorite though, Sev?  I gave my nod.  I mean, I understand you'd like them all, but ......


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> Who's your favorite though, Sev?  I gave my nod.  I mean, I understand you'd like them all, but ......



I keep getting an application error for the top 25 men.  The skiers actually are not named, sadly... The first dude with the dark gray Under Armor shirt is cool though. Also the guy hefting 2 ski bags...nice.  The bald guy at the end with the tats isn't bad either.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> As Per Universal Sports:
> 
> I think my nod .....based on these pics alone....is Anastasia Ashley...plus besides being a total hottie, she's a surfer so you know she's cool.
> 
> http://www.universalsports.com/photos/galleryid=377813.html#fine+09+leading+ladies



I can't get any of their slideshows to load in IE or Firefox....do they open as a pop-up or something?  I really don't like the NBC sites......grrrr


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> I can't get any of their slideshows to load in IE or Firefox....do they open as a pop-up or something?  I really don't like the NBC sites......grrrr



I use FF and the links load fine right in the same window...no additional pop-up for the slideshow.


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 29, 2009)

Image is a screen shot of what I get.  The heading shows the "Top 25 hottest female athletes of 2009" but then the photos below are some other slide shows.  When I click on them same thing, the title goes up in the heading and other slide shows appear below....weird......


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Image is a screen shot of what I get.  The heading shows the "Top 25 hottest female athletes of 2009" but then the photos below are some other slide shows.  When I click on them same thing, the title goes up in the heading and other slide shows appear below....weird......



I get what you get...and then after a second or two delay, a flashplayer window opens on the same screen and the video clips get pushed down to the bottom of the page.  Maybe you don't have the latest flashplayer version installed?


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> I get what you get...and then after a second or two delay, a flashplayer window opens on the same screen and the video clips get pushed down to the bottom of the page.  Maybe you don't have the latest flashplayer version installed?



Finally.....didn't have the right flash player at work.  I hate that about some sites.  I wish it would just tell me that I don't have the right stuff installed to show the page instead of loading everything and then not telling you that all the content isn't there.....frustrating.

Ahhhh, women!


----------



## marcski (Dec 29, 2009)

TheBEast said:


> Finally.....didn't have the right flash player at work.  I hate that about some sites.  I wish it would just tell me that I don't have the right stuff installed to show the page instead of loading everything and then not telling you that all the content isn't there.....frustrating.
> 
> Ahhhh, women!




cool, so that Anastasia is a hottie, huh?


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> cool, so that Anastasia is a hottie, huh?



For sure, if you like that surfer girl kind of thing....I'm a Jennie Finch or Maria Verchenova kind of guy....


----------



## neil (Dec 29, 2009)

Nastia Liukin over Alicia Sacramone? You have to be kidding me!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 29, 2009)

Gretchen Bleier, but they should've used one of the FHM pictures.

There were a few in there that could easily be replaced. Lindsey Vonn should've made it over some of them.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 29, 2009)

I enjoyed moving thorugh *sev*'s link to the WC coverage...especially slalom...  Hey, the women were nice though..;-)


----------

